# Samuel Davies Alexander on faithful and watchful servants



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 25, 2022)

A FAITHFUL and wise servant, or steward, as Luke calls him, watches — that is, cares for — the interests of his Lord. This is one of those striking parabolic pictures for which our Lord’s teachings are distinguished. It is here in the form of a question which each of us must put to his own soul: “Am I this faithful and wise servant or steward?” The main characteristics of such a servant are that he should be faithful and wise. Paul writes, “It is required of a steward that a man be found faithful.” The proof of his faithfulness is his watchfulness. The punishment of a sentinel who sleeps on his post has in all ages been death. An unwatchful steward who allows his master’s goods to be stolen has his portion with the hypocrites; but let us be watchful, faithful, and wise, and we shall hear the Lord saying, ” Blessed is that servant.”

Especially are our Lord’s words addressed to ministers, who are “stewards of the mysteries of God,” which demands fidelity to Christ as servants, fidelity to the people as dispensers of his Word. To be thus faithful we must be full of faith. And then as to the blessedness, the reward of faithful stewardship, we can only say in the words of the beloved John, “It doth not yet appear what we shall be, but we know that when he shall appear we shall be like him: for we shall see him as he is.”

For the reference, see:









Samuel Davies Alexander on faithful and watchful servants


A FAITHFUL and wise servant, or steward, as Luke calls him, watches — that is, cares for — the interests of his Lord. This is one of those striking parabolic pictures for which our Lord’s tea…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

